# What symptoms would s shaft that is too soft or stiff give?



## tagnut69 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi i was wondering what actual symptoms you would get with a shaft that is too soft and what if too stiff.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Rooter (Sep 14, 2012)

i found a shaft that was too soft for me caused a push fade.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 14, 2012)

Rooter said:



			i found a shaft that was too soft for me caused a push fade.
		
Click to expand...

thats interesting, common thinking seems to be you will do that with a shaft too stiff


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 14, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			thats interesting, common thinking seems to be you will do that with a shaft too stiff
		
Click to expand...

yes I was thinking that too, but i  could be wrong of course, but too soft would be high and righ and too stiff low and right?


----------



## Essex_Stu (Sep 14, 2012)

Shaft will hardly ever act the same if it is too soft. Generally with my driver it was a high pushy fade and with my hybrid it was a crazy snap hook. Stiff shaft with both have straightened my shots out no end. If too stiff I have heard people will loose a lot of distance and go slightly right.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 14, 2012)

Too soft = Left

Too Firm = Right

Other variables in the swing will no doubt play a factor, but as a rule....


----------



## Minhoca (Sep 14, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Too soft = Left

Too Firm = Right

Other variables in the swing will no doubt play a factor, but as a rule....
		
Click to expand...

That's what I know it as also.. along with kick point being a factor.

High Kick for low trajectory

Low Kick for high trajectory

Mid for Mid.

L


----------



## RGDave (Sep 14, 2012)

Low and right.

High and left.

Ding, ding.....


----------

